
ASK HN: TechStars startup weekend right now - ParameterOne
Can I get a little help with a market validation survey??  I will happily repay the favor anytime!  
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSf8URhWCUk1t1D_EQifo4VErxHGXdoixTkpd45G-kQbfA0ocw&#x2F;viewform
======
opendomain
It looks like you are developing a system for better political discourse.

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSf8URhWCUk1t1D_EQif...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSf8URhWCUk1t1D_EQifo4VErxHGXdoixTkpd45G-kQbfA0ocw/viewform)

~~~
ParameterOne
Hopefully I will have something to show you soon

